# Workplace security - need to know only?



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I work in a 100+ person factory. Today we had an employee who has some mental issues, seizures and such, that was a no call no show today. Wife calls to see if he showed up, as he left last night acting very strange. Police are looking for him - welfare check. Guy is known for being argumentative at times. I get ready to leave today and walk out the front door, and its locked. Apparently we were on lock-down with no notice to employees. I am bothered that it is more important to make product than consider alerting the employees. We do have the no gun stickers on the doors... hmm.

Your thoughts: Should employers / HR be obligated to identify a potential known threat? It was enough to have an active lock-down...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If I worked there, I'd sure a [email protected]&k wanna know.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No if they out the person they can be sued.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At least in Florida it is legal to have a firearm locked in your vehicle, no matter what the company policy says.
You have a fighting chance that way, IF you can get to your vehicle.
And, the company may not search your vehicle, or even ask if you have a gun in there.

This law is entirely due to the NRA. Thank you, NRA!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> No if they out the person they can be sued.


They don't have to specify "Bob" might be an issue. Just let the hirings know, "There might be a security risk, so we're going to DefCon 3"


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

i think they should give every american the chance to defend himself.....


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

My issue is if this person came in the building as a "current" employee who missed a day, I wouldn't think twice. Harder to defend against a threat if we don't even know there is a threat...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At least in Florida it is legal to have a firearm locked in your vehicle, no matter what the company policy says.
> You have a fighting chance that way, IF you can get to your vehicle.
> And, the company may not search your vehicle, or even ask if you have a gun in there.
> 
> This law is entirely due to the NRA. Thank you, NRA!


 Last chit hole I worked for Indainhead Foods in Eau Claire WI made all slaves sign a paper agreeing with their no gun or weapons policy. Just one of the reason I told them to stick it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My last big employer had a no guns in the plant, no guns on the premises rule.

Simple fact, . . . I never got caught, . . . didn't worry about it.

I was protected going there, . . . and coming and arriving home.

I don't think they would have fired me, . . . but it would not have mattered, . . . my safety is more important than any stinking job. My family needs me far more than a job does.

But I do think the folks here should have had some inkling as to what was going on, . . . at least that there was a lock down.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They are not under a legal obligation to identify the threat, or details of it.
However, they better have their legal team ready to answer why they locked employees inside without notice.
Call it whatever you wish, a "lockdown" of adults is imprisonment.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems to me wrong headed for an employer not to warn employees of a possible threat and that they are taking precautions. May not be a against the law but they better have lawyers on retainer. My owner allows concealed carry on premise and even some who don't have a license are allowed a pistol as long as it stays in the backpack, briefcase, or desk drawer. We have had, on occasion, some disgruntled employees who have made threats over the years so the owner takes the position that everyone has a right to protect themselves.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> .............Call it whatever you wish, a "lockdown" of adults is imprisonment.


And yet a lockdown of a school full of juveniles is............. what?..............


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is why I think the entire planet went to pot right after 1999.

I was working at one of the new "Baby Bells" and had a private office. I had locked my door and was disassembling a Detonics pistol. I heard a key go into my door lock, the CEO of the company let himself in, and sat down in one of the chairs in front of my desk.

He was not a "detail guy," more of a 'big picture' sort. It drove his wife--who was my immediate supervisor--right up the wall. He would see her for computer issues and see me for financial problems. He laid out his concerns, I laid down the oily rag and answered his issues. He thanked me, got up and left, never mentioning the pistol.

If that were to happen today, my office building would be surrounded by a SWAT team. And considering the way our society is falling apart, fully one third of the armed police responders would be gay, female or both...

If you missed the 20th Century, you have no idea what freedom in America was really like!


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

So if I'm understanding correctly, you were on LOCKED-IN? Meaning you couldn't get out? That sounds like a Fire Marshall issue to me. Or OSHA.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Marica said:


> .....Fire Marshal...........


Fify.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Marica said:


> So if I'm understanding correctly, you were on LOCKED-IN? Meaning you couldn't get out? That sounds like a Fire Marshall issue to me. Or OSHA.


All of our shop doors have crash bars and can be opened from inside. This was the main office entrance I usually enter and leave from. They had the dead bolt set. All of the other outside entrances are RFID card, except the shipping receiving doors which have cages where the drivers have to buzz in.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And yet a lockdown of a school full of juveniles is............. what?..............


Uhhh, . . . protecting the local community??

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Marica said:


> So if I'm understanding correctly, you were on LOCKED-IN? Meaning you couldn't get out? That sounds like a Fire Marshall issue to me. Or OSHA.


Well, girl, speaking from "the rumors" I've heard--but have no direct knowledge on this--there's a big difference from being "locked in" and then "locking yourself in."

I had a private office. It was a private Detonics pistol--meaning it was 'mine' not belonging to the company. Then again, my boss was paranoid and always believed he would be held for ransom until he coughed up that small box of petty cash.

To his credit, he had a way with job descriptions and the oblique use of frothy adjectives. My job description said nothing about firearms on the job, per se, but I was listed as "the director of security."


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Marica said:


> So if I'm understanding correctly, you were on LOCKED-IN? Meaning you couldn't get out? That sounds like a Fire Marshall issue to me. Or OSHA.


Well, girl, speaking from "the rumors" I've heard--but have no direct knowledge on this--there's a big difference from being "locked in" and then "locking yourself in."

I had a private office. It was a private Detonics pistol--meaning it was 'mine' not belonging to the company. Then again, my boss was paranoid and always believed he would be held for ransom until he coughed up that small box of petty cash.

To his credit, he had a way with job descriptions and the oblique use of frothy adjectives. My job description said nothing about firearms on the job, per se, but I was listed as "the director of security."

(_Oh, and if you ever run into Pete and Deb Walsh, tell them I'm looking for a body guard gig_...)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And yet a lockdown of a school full of juveniles is............. what?..............


"a school full of juveniles"


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> "a school full of juveniles"


So.. only adults can be imprisoned?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So.. only adults can be imprisoned?


Are those juveniles free to come and go as they please throughout the school day, sans "lockdown"?

I get the sense you're trying to diminish the distinction.
I hope this helps.

*Legal adults != legal minors*


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Are those juveniles free to come and go as they please throughout the school day, sans "lockdown"?
> 
> I get the sense you're trying to diminish the distinction.
> I hope this helps.
> ...


You're the one that brought it up.



Kauboy said:


> ......Call it whatever you wish, a "lockdown" of adults is imprisonment.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You're the one that brought it up.


Yes, indeed I did. Thanks for the wrap up. I hope it's clear now.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

There will come a time when persons realize

Concealed means concealed

There will also come a time when lives matter. And feel good rules arranged to avoid liability matter less.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Sometimes it's good to own my own business. It's required that all of the employees be armed whenever possible. We also have 100# German Shepard keeping an eye on anyone coming in.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> My last big employer had a no guns in the plant, no guns on the premises rule.
> 
> Simple fact, . . . I never got caught, . . . didn't worry about it.
> 
> ...


Dittos on that strategy. Never been in the no guns allowed situation but unless they run the emplyees throught metal detectors twice a day..I would surely have one somewhere. Think I have bragged on Smart Carry a few times. Its as good as a crotch carry hideout system I have found. Have worked quite full shifts wearing it. Not as uncomfortable as a person might think. They arent real expensve and seem to last a few years. The clones on Amazon arent as good as the ones they sell direct. To paraphrase as we taught...Its better to be tried by 12 (or get fired by one) than caried by six. lol. 
https://www.smartcarry.com/
https://www.smartcarry.com/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

modfan said:


> Sometimes it's good to own my own business.


I also own a small, home-based business. I can sharpen knives in my underwear if I want to. If the knife isn't coming along to my standards, I can take a nap and start over with a fresh perspective. Had I known this I would have never worked at a place owned by someone else.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I also own a small, home-based business. I can sharpen knives in my underwear if I want to. If the knife isn't coming along to my standards, I can take a nap and start over with a fresh perspective. Had I known this I would have never worked at a place owned by someone else.


 Do not post any work place photos please.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Do not post any work place photos please.


LOL, it's actually funnier to post videos of me working! I like to get the stones in a 90 degree position to the bevel. I usually have to "tap dance" my body around to get the proper placement. I could never learn to polish from a seated position. One, when you're shaping you have to 'man handle' a crooked bevel. Two, if I stand, I can better lean my shoulders into the Atoma shaper.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> ........I can sharpen knives in my underwear if I want to...........


Point to clarify:

Are you saying you can sharpen knives _wearing_ nothing but underwear? Of you can sharpen a knife by dropping some stones and a knife _into_ your underwear?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> *Are you saying you can sharpen knives wearing nothing but underwear?*


Yes, it's but it's been over 90 degrees for the past week and I have knives that need to go out. However, it got so bad we relentled and turn on the A/C.



Back Pack Hack said:


> *by dropping some stones and a knife into your underwear?*


Never dropped a stone--they're too expensive. I did drop a caping knife into my foot at 2:00AM once...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> .........Never dropped a stone--they're too expensive. I did drop a caping knife into my foot at 2:00AM once...


You missed the question. Can you sharpen a knife by dropping (aka, 'putting') some stones in your underwear, along with a knife...... and sharpen the knife....... one the stones...... while they're in your underwear?


----------



## adalah (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeed, very interesting thread


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A person who hangs out on here can get smartened up quick.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

adalah said:


> Indeed, very interesting thread


Banned after 6 posts? A troll prehaps? Arviaderci!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

T-Man 1066 said:


> I work in a 100+ person factory. Today we had an employee who has some mental issues, seizures and such, that was a no call no show today. Wife calls to see if he showed up, as he left last night acting very strange. Police are looking for him - welfare check. Guy is known for being argumentative at times. I get ready to leave today and walk out the front door, and its locked. Apparently we were on lock-down with no notice to employees. I am bothered that it is more important to make product than consider alerting the employees. We do have the no gun stickers on the doors... hmm.
> 
> Your thoughts: Should employers / HR be obligated to identify a potential known threat? It was enough to have an active lock-down...


It sounds like an over-reaction; just because no one knows where he is; that does not equate into, "He's coming to kill us". 
Sorry, but it is silly to conclude that he is a danger to you. And a lock-down was silly, it was an idiotic display of pusillanimousness.

https://www.thefreedictionary.com/pusillanimousness


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I would put more credence to how the wife reacted. She dropped a dime and stated her husband was acting "strange." Heck, any one of us might act up with one too many shots of straight booze, but that's seldom worrisome for our mates. I think she knew he was up to his old ways and scared/bothered the cops might be called. He might be the only bread-winner in their home, and having the guy "arrested once again" might be all the wife could handle.


----------

